# Some questions I always wondered about



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

This is going to create some contention, and its not my desire, I just always wondered about these three things:

1. Why do so many 30ish-40ish fat women (usually housewives with little kids) dress in those silly Blair-type sweatshirts with butterflies, teddybears or their kids pic on it? And why do so many seem to hang out in crafts stores? (this seems to be mostly a suburban thing, though I could be wrong.)

2. Why do so many fat women cut their hair short once they hit middle age?

3. Why do so many women, when they lose weight, go out and get a butcher job done on their hair (someone mentioned Susan Powter in another thread--she was a classic example!)


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2006)

Why is it you think these traits are exclusive to _fat_ women only?


----------



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Why is it you think these traits are exclusive to _fat_ women only?



Because that's what I've noticed. And as for the last question, I doubt a woman weighing 100 lbs would lose a lot of weight and then chop up her hair.

FTR I began noticing these trends when I was a SSBBW myself.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2006)

I don't see these traits as exclusive to fat women at all. 

I've seen the same sweatshirts, but again, not exclusive to women of any specific size. Is it a change of taste? change of style? trying to entertain the kids? I dunno. And I also see middle-aged mother-types at craft stores. But they're not any particular size. 

As far as cutting hair, I think it's a common practice for those who mature into middle age. Once again, not exclusive to fat women. I think older women of all size ranges do this. 

And as far as getting hair cuts after weight loss, I would suggest that it's part of a total-body makeover. Part of the process, just like buying new clothes and perhaps wearing makeup for the first time. Perhaps there are just as many women who grow their hair out after losing weight. 

Just seems interesting to me that you see these things (negatives) as particular to fat women. Is it possible you're focusing on them more than the rest of the population?


----------



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

Maybe its where I'm living at, but it seems like its primarily larger women. Thats the only reason I mentioned that aspect. But it would look dumb (IMO) on thinner women, too.

It just seems that most women dress and look so much better when they're single and without kids, and younger.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Why is it you think these traits are exclusive to _fat_ women only?



Seriously, I'm 21 and I <3 me some cutesy animal covered shirts.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 2, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Maybe its where I'm living at, but it seems like its primarily larger women. Thats the only reason I mentioned that aspect. But it would look dumb (IMO) on thinner women, too.
> 
> It just seems that most women dress and look so much better when they're single and without kids, and younger.


When you become a parent, you tend worry less about yourself.


----------



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> When you become a parent, you tend worry less about yourself.



That may be true for some or even most women, but I like to look good, and if there is any look I can't stand its that "I'm a mommy and so I let myself look like hell because now that I had my kids I don't need to look good for anybody" look.


----------



## RedHead (May 2, 2006)

Anita,

I think you could find the same kind of patterens if you looked for them about anything.

I don't see that the dress has anything to do with the weight....I suspect that they dress for comfort and availability...if they are at a craft store with their kids.

As for the hair cut....I cut my hair after I lost weight but it was over a year afterward and it was for a change of pace; nothing really to do with "butch"...I think if you look at my picture it definitely doesn't speak to not taking care of myself.

I guess since you asked the question, I'll ask one back....Why do you think you are only seeing the negative in the dress/apperance of fat women? Do you compare yourself to them?


----------



## pinuptami (May 2, 2006)

Heh...I keep my hair short-ish, and it doesn't look bad. It doesn't sound like you like short hair. I am only growing it out right now so I can do something with it for my wedding.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 2, 2006)

My hair is very short right now - and it was long. I like change. But Wayne tells me "honey there is no way anyone is gonna confuse you with a man - you're too curvy".

Short hair can be very sexy.


----------



## crazygrad (May 2, 2006)

Ya know, I'm not trying to be a bitch here, but do you get paid to make random and bizarre generalizations?


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 2, 2006)

FitChick said:


> That may be true for some or even most women, but I like to look good, and if there is any look I can't stand its that "I'm a mommy and so I let myself look like hell because now that I had my kids I don't need to look good for anybody" look.



Don't you just *hate* it when people make generalizations about you? I know I do.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 2, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Ya know, I'm not trying to be a bitch here, but do you get paid to make random and bizarre generalizations?



Nah. It's just her hobby.


----------



## crazygrad (May 2, 2006)

But seriously, many women cut their hair because they got older and are told shorter hiar is more flattering on older women. And Susan POwter, I believe, cut her hair as part of many changes in her life- her hair was just one way she expressed that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 2, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> But seriously, many women cut their hair because they got older and are told shorter hiar is more flattering on older women. And Susan POwter, I believe, cut her hair as part of many changes in her life- her hair was just one way she expressed that.



Yep. And also if your hair thins as you age -- as it seems to for many women -- growing it long may not be an option. That being said, Tina and I are both growing out our hair and we're both over 40, and I can't imagine either of us dressed as FitChick describes. Right now I'm wearing low rider buff colored corderoy flared pants and a cute, low cut, long sleeve cotton top from The Gap.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 2, 2006)

FitChick said:


> That may be true for some or even most women, but I like to look good, and if there is any look I can't stand its that "I'm a mommy and so I let myself look like hell because now that I had my kids I don't need to look good for anybody" look.


It's not a question of not wanting to look good, but rather putting your time and effort in to your kids and not in to your own vanity. I've been a stay at home dad for almost 6 months and can definitely appreciate this side of the coin.


----------



## crazygrad (May 2, 2006)

Good is subjective as well. My mother loves sweatshirts with bunny or puppy prints, or with big lace collars, and thinks they look great. Its not my style at all, but she likes them. Who I am to tell her she looks silly, cheesy whatever, when she likes it and those shirts make her happy?

As far as craft stores go, LOTS of women do crafts! Size is irrelevant. I suspect whether or not a woman gets into crafts is far more linked to her socio-economic status and the type of community she grew up in and her age than size. I've got lots of thin friends who sew, make wreaths, or do stenciling (among other things). Frankly, this is a great way to make personalized gifts for people- Hats off to the crafty women of all sizes!


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 2, 2006)

I agree. And I wonder why this is on a WLS board. What on EARTH does it have to do with weight loss? Or even health and weight loss, since it's become the defacto board for those topics as well (something I welcome, by the way).

But dissing mature fat chick's fashion?? Wouldn't it be better placed on the... oh gosh, I don't know.... clothing and fashion board???

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

I guess its the location....where I live there are a LOT of fat women, so maybe that's why its mostly what I see. If I lived in LA I'd guess the women I'm referring to would all be thin.

As for the idea that short hair looks better on older women....au contraire. I think if a woman is going to have short hair at all, its best done when she is younger. Short hair on older women tends to make a lot of them look mannish, IMO...esp. when they get past meno and the hormones start to die out. Again, just my 2 cents. Its weird because when I was younger I had short hair and looked fine. Since I hit 30 I've had long hair and now its past my butt! (lol)

If a mod wants to move this to fashion, that's fine with me. I posted it forgetting I was in the WLS board.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 2, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> It's not a question of not wanting to look good, but rather putting your time and effort in to your kids and not in to your own vanity. I've been a stay at home dad for almost 6 months and can definitely appreciate this side of the coin.



Le Sigh. People quoting people I'm trying to ignore. 

Isn't this the same person who claims that, since she lost weight, she no longer tries to look good? That she mostly just wears jeans & t-shirts & doesn't bother with make-up?

I don't wear cutesy animal or crafty print things, because it isn't my style (and it never has been, fat or thin). But it is a fashion choice for other women, and I don't judge them based on what *I* like or dislike. Same goes with hair styles.

I curl my hair and put on make-up every day, and glam up with manicures/pedicures, jewelry, scented lotions. I wear stylish clothing and fashionable sandals. To me, a woman who wears nothing but jeans & t-shirts & doesn't bother with make-up is a bit beyond my understanding.

But then, that would be judgmental of me, to notice and comment on it


----------



## crazygrad (May 2, 2006)

Some older women think they look better with shorter hair since long hair often pulls the eye downwards, and many women think their faces start to sag down and if the eye is going that way- the hair will emphasize it. Some women get very self-conscious over changes in hair color and texture as they age and think a shorter style will show it less. Some of those color and texture changes may emphasize changes in skin and a shorter may show the skin less. Some women may have thinning hair and aren't able to physically grow it longer because its weak and thin.

I'm not saying I agree with this, just some reasons why some women cut their hair with age.

And some people just want a change of pace or less work. And some people give up caring what others think of them as they age and no longer feel they need to fit into anyone else's ideas of how they should dress or wear their hair. Whether that confidence and self-assuredness comes with age, or anything else depends on the person. Some people have it all their lives.


----------



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Le Sigh. People quoting people I'm trying to ignore.
> 
> Isn't this the same person who claims that, since she lost weight, she no longer tries to look good? That she mostly just wears jeans & t-shirts & doesn't bother with make-up?
> 
> ...



If you are REALLY trying to ignore me, why mention me AT ALL? 

Personally I am mature enough not to waste time putting anyone on ignore. I am a grownup, I can handle seeing what those I disagree with say. I'm not thin-skinned. But if you are, then.....


----------



## mossystate (May 2, 2006)

Oh...my ...GOD!!!...hair past your butt??!!??...you must look scary!.... 

I doubt you 'forgot' you were posting this in this category.

Anyhoo..I see more 'older' women looking better in shorter hair, than I do long hair.As for rhinestones and Pooh(the character) on clothing?..hmmmm..I am not a fan, but I am thinking that some people only notice them when they are on a fat woman...face it,we are more noticeable.Also,style(of all kinds) can be something you learn from your mom..dad...whomever.My mom is 85 and has never worn a 'cutesy' shirt...she IS small...hmmmmm..a connection?(rolls eyes..lol)
I am a 'crafter'..now and then.I just made 3 thingies for my nephews' nursery,but I don't think I fit in a certain socio-economic group,and I have been doing it for years...hmmmmm.
My sister had a C-section little over a week ago, but this past Saturday she hopped up and got in the shower and did her hair and a lil make up, when she knew some people other than family were coming to see the baby...that is not vain...made her feel good.
Wow, I am just way too difficult to shove into a box...heh.


----------



## crazygrad (May 2, 2006)

I think crafters fall into all groups but that sometimes whether you have the $$ and time to do crafts can be determined how much money you have to put into them and the time you have outside of all the other things that make demands on your time. Not trying here to categorize anyone, on the contrary, I was trying to point out that a person's sense of style or the hobbies they persue have a complicated provenance that often has little if anything to do with size.


----------



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Oh...my ...GOD!!!...hair past your butt??!!??...you must look scary!.... >>



Actually, I look pretty darn good. And its one reason why I don't feel a need for makeup and fancy clothes.



mossystate said:


> I doubt you 'forgot' you were posting this in this category.>>



I hope around a lot from category to category and yes I did forget. But if you want to call me a liar, I guess that's your prerogative.


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> Good is subjective as well. My mother loves sweatshirts with bunny or puppy prints, or with big lace collars, and thinks they look great. Its not my style at all, but she likes them. Who I am to tell her she looks silly, cheesy whatever, when she likes it and those shirts make her happy?
> 
> As far as craft stores go, LOTS of women do crafts! Size is irrelevant. I suspect whether or not a woman gets into crafts is far more linked to her socio-economic status and the type of community she grew up in and her age than size. I've got lots of thin friends who sew, make wreaths, or do stenciling (among other things). Frankly, this is a great way to make personalized gifts for people- Hats off to the crafty women of all sizes!


Knitting is the hottest thing to hit the 20- and 30-something crowd. I mean, it's out of control.


----------



## crazygrad (May 2, 2006)

One of my friends wants me to join a knit n bitch circle, but for the life of me, I can't knit... I do sew.


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> Knitting is the hottest thing to hit the 20- and 30-something crowd. I mean, it's out of control.



It really is spreading like wildfire, quite remarkable. The Gangsta Knitta movement is big too among the youth.


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> One of my friends wants me to join a knit n bitch circle, but for the life of me, I can't knit... I do sew.



Knittin' bitches are hot. There's another thread here about how they knit the stuff, then throw it in the sewers which is weird.


----------



## pinuptami (May 2, 2006)

Haha, I'm one of those twenty-something (cept I'm just 20) crafters...I've been doing it my whole life though, not something I just picked up.


About the hair to the ass, I bet it looks hot...I've had longer hair like that, but it gave me killer headaches...so if it works for you, awesome!!! Shorter (shoulderish) hair looks great on me, but I am growing to mid-back for my wedding.


----------



## pinuptami (May 2, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> One of my friends wants me to join a knit n bitch circle, but for the life of me, I can't knit... I do sew.





Everyone can knit!! ONE OF US! ONE OF US!


Can you go and just sew, though? Crafty circles are mostly for the gossip and the cookies, anyway


----------



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> Haha, I'm one of those twenty-something (cept I'm just 20) crafters...I've been doing it my whole life though, not something I just picked up.
> 
> 
> About the hair to the ass, I bet it looks hot...I've had longer hair like that, but it gave me killer headaches...so if it works for you, awesome!!! Shorter (shoulderish) hair looks great on me, but I am growing to mid-back for my wedding.




I used to have short hair when I was younger...and then one day I looked in the mirror (I have very dark brown shiny hair that I love), and I said to myself, "Self, WHY keep your hair short when with that color and sheen, you can have it long and look SO much better!"

And I've had it long ever since.


----------



## RedHead (May 2, 2006)

I don't think hair length has anything necessarily to do with age....I think it has to do with preference. I don't think it has anything to do with weight...again I think it's a preference.

I think you may be looking a little to hard at other women; measuring yourself against them and finding yourself on the "winning" side....why do you think you do this Anita?


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 2, 2006)

RedHead said:


> I don't think hair length has anything necessarily to do with age....I think it has to do with preference. I don't think it has anything to do with weight...again I think it's a preference.



Yep. I think people should wear their hair as they like, and not give a rat's patootie what others think. I've always tried to grow my hair out long, but I've had varying degrees of success. I like it longer on ME, but that doesn't mean that longer hair always looks better on women. And even if it did, so what? It may just be too much upkeep or fuss for someone to mess with, and they prefer a shorter, wash and wear style. Or maybe they had chemotherapy and it all fell out. I figure people have lots of reasons for the things they do. 



> I think you may be looking a little to hard at other women; measuring yourself against them and finding yourself on the "winning" side....why do you think you do this Anita?



Excellent point. I wonder why it is that women sometimes compare themselves to other women, with all the judgment that that implies? Is it a competing for the guys thing? I find myself doing it sometimes, and I just HATE it.


----------



## mossystate (May 2, 2006)

Of course to each their own...however..heh....hair length CAN make a person look more rested...brighter..older...younger....these are kind of..facts..but at the end of the day...yeah...whatever....but Dims forums are all about voicing opinions..hell, I just visited one where people were laughing about the 'word'...fucktard(and other variations of that)...nice some people think calling people retarded, is a joke..some of the same people who piss and moan about being laughed at...ay(I really despise some inhabitants on this planet)...ok...why the hell am I saying this here!..

Guess my saying that was about as relevent as this thread being placed in the wls section...lol


----------



## FitChick (May 2, 2006)

RedHead said:


> I don't think hair length has anything necessarily to do with age....I think it has to do with preference. I don't think it has anything to do with weight...again I think it's a preference.
> 
> I think you may be looking a little to hard at other women; measuring yourself against them and finding yourself on the "winning" side....why do you think you do this Anita?




I don't compare myself to other women. I don't need to because I like what I have. But when a person obviously doesn't take care as to how they look, it reflects poorly on them. That's all I was driving at.


----------



## crazygrad (May 2, 2006)

I guess you never have a bad day and always look Cosmo cover perfect.


----------



## jamie (May 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Seriously, I'm 21 and I <3 me some cutesy animal covered shirts.



Seriously.... I want pictures.


----------



## BeaBea (May 3, 2006)

Vaguely related to the 'sudden hair cut' thing... 

Has anyone else noticed that women often decide to go for a drastic change or colour or style when they're on the verge of making other big decisions in their life? 

Lots of my friends seem to have followed the pattern of making major hair changes and then a few weeks later announced they were leaving their relationship, changing their job, starting IVF or (one case) considering WLS. With my amateur psychologist hat on it looks like women try out their newly discovered (or uncovered) determination to tackle an issue and try it out on their hair first, then use the confidence it gives them to effect other larger changes. 

I'm not saying that women with short hair have all just suffered a major change, or that women with long hair are all blissfully happy with their lives but... 

Just wondered if anyone else has observed it or maybe even done it themselves? 

Love to All 
Tracey 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Santaclear (May 3, 2006)

When I'm really stressed out I tend to hack all my hair off. Last time was on New Years Eve and it's already grown back.

The line of thinking is kinda, "Well, I'm stressed about a bunch of stuff, but at least I can change _this_!" *hacks off hair*


----------



## Carrie (May 3, 2006)

Am I the only one half convinced that Anita has a closet full of these? They come in smaller sizes now....


----------



## BeaBea (May 3, 2006)

They do smaller sizes!!! Woohoo, my last reason for resisting WLS has gone. Get me to a surgeon NOW!

 Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Santaclear (May 3, 2006)

These shirts make me want the surgery too!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 3, 2006)

If you believe the "experts" - and I've watched way too many hours of "What Not to Wear" - some say older women who wear their hair long is an attempt to hang onto youth and it isn't always done successfully. Having long curtains of hair against the face isn't the best way to bring out one's features. There are women who wear their hair long to comply with their man's preference for longer hair or to appeal to the general preference that men seem to have for women with longer hair. How many of us have dated men who said they like us better with longer hair? All the men in my life have said this to me... And uhmm... currently, I am growing my hair out.  

As someone said already, it is a matter of preference plain and simple. Some shorter styles are far fresher and younger than traditional long hair. I wish I could get away with some of them, but I think my face is too fat. I rather admire women who chop their hair off and do what they feel is most flattering for them. I don't think it's right to criticize as the original poster did.


----------



## FitChick (May 3, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> I guess you never have a bad day and always look Cosmo cover perfect.



I guess it all depends on how you are defining "a bad day". To me, a "bad day" is if its raining and I have a weather-related headache.


----------



## Carrie (May 3, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> They do smaller sizes!!! Woohoo, my last reason for resisting WLS has gone. Get me to a surgeon NOW!
> 
> Tracey
> 
> www.beabea.co.uk



I am so repping you for that, Tracey.


----------



## FitChick (May 3, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If you believe the "experts" - and I've watched way too many hours of "What Not to Wear" - some say older women who wear their hair long is an attempt to hang onto youth and it isn't always done successfully. Having long curtains of hair against the face isn't the best way to bring out one's features. There are women who wear their hair long to comply with their man's preference for longer hair or to appeal to the general preference that men seem to have for women with longer hair. How many of us have dated men who said they like us better with longer hair? All the men in my life have said this to me... And uhmm... currently, I am growing my hair out.
> 
> As someone said already, it is a matter of preference plain and simple. Some shorter styles are far fresher and younger than traditional long hair. I wish I could get away with some of them, but I think my face is too fat. I rather admire women who chop their hair off and do what they feel is most flattering for them. I don't think it's right to criticize as the original poster did.




One of my reasons for liking my hair long now is quite different and maybe unique.

When I was younger (age 10), I was beaten up by some girls from the local Catholic school. They called me a "christ killer". They also bashed my face into the brick wall of Oteri's Bakery, and cut off my hair. For many years after that, I kept my hair short, and I think it was due to residual fear of what had been done.

For me, letting my hair grow long again is a sign that I am over that childhood trauma, and feel a freedom now that for many years I did not feel.

I also look a lot better too!


TFG: Most of my friends are men, and I have not had one yet tell me he prefers women with short hair. So I think you're right. But that IMO is not a reason for any woman to grow her hair long, unless SHE likes it better that way.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 3, 2006)

Jamie, the pictures of me in kitty covered vests and jeans with puppy dog prints on the butt are for Ryan's viewing only! 

Seriously, I keep long hair because it's practical. And as for make-up, depends what I'm doing. My job's sooo multi-dimensional I can be doing anything from district meetings to unloading trucks. 

I've had my head shaved on the back. I've had dreads. I've had bangs. I've had coloring. I'm the slut of the hair world. I agree with everyone who said do what you want, except for Anita. Do the world a favor and stuff some cheesecake down your maw and CHILL OUT.


----------



## Jes (May 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Am I the only one half convinced that Anita has a closet full of these? They come in smaller sizes now....




Carrie, stop it. STOP IT.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 3, 2006)

FitChick said:


> This is going to create some contention, and its not my desire, I just always wondered about these three things:
> 
> 1. Why do so many 30ish-40ish fat women (usually housewives with little kids) dress in those silly Blair-type sweatshirts with butterflies, teddybears or their kids pic on it? And why do so many seem to hang out in crafts stores? (this seems to be mostly a suburban thing, though I could be wrong.)
> 
> ...



Anita...

It is not fair to paint any one group of women with a broad brush. It serves no purpose. Think about it...how can we answer your questions? 

I would suggest that if you are truly interested in why some women hang out in craft stores wearing sweats with butterflies on them...you buzz down to your local craft store, and ask the crafters there why they are hanging out and wearing sweats with butterflies. You'll likely find much better answers than we could give you.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 3, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Oh...my ...GOD!!!...hair past your butt??!!??...you must look scary!....
> .........




OK...now you pushed my button. I am over 50 and have hair down to my butt (38" long), and plan to grow it longer. There are many women with long hair my age and over and quite frankly it looks youthful and elegant...not scary. I post on another board for women who are actively growing long hair, and you would be suprised how many are over 40 with some of the most beautiful hair you have ever seen.

It is really a myth that women look better with short hair as they age. Some do and some don't. But the beauty industry has an investment in your wanting to have short hair that is dyed and permed. That is how they stay in business. Think about it. 

Does this hair look scary to you??


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 3, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Oh...my ...GOD!!!...hair past your butt??!!??...you must look scary!....



Hair past the butt is known as CLASSIC length. It's BEAUTIFUL, whether it's on a 60 year old silver, or a 20 year old blonde. You're entitled to your opinion, but long hair has been a sign of fertility, strength and femininity for a very long time, just like big women.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 3, 2006)

I like long hair, myself. I'm a freak though!


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 3, 2006)

Ditto. Ditto. 

But I figure people should wear what they like, including their hair, regardless of whether I approve or not. Big of me, I know.  I'm sure there are people out there who look at what I wear with horror or disgust. Oh well. As long as they're not in my face about it, they can think what they like.


----------



## BeaBea (May 3, 2006)

Lol, well said Miss Vickie, I completely agree!

If they do get in my face though - well bring it on 

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## FitChick (May 3, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK...now you pushed my button. I am over 50 and have hair down to my butt (38" long), and plan to grow it longer. There are many women with long hair my age and over and quite frankly it looks youthful and elegant...not scary. I post on another board for women who are actively growing long hair, and you would be suprised how many are over 40 with some of the most beautiful hair you have ever seen.
> 
> It is really a myth that women look better with short hair as they age. Some do and some don't. But the beauty industry has an investment in your wanting to have short hair that is dyed and permed. That is how they stay in business. Think about it.
> 
> Does this hair look scary to you??




MAJOR reps for YOU! THANK YOU for stating what should be so obvious!


----------



## FitChick (May 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Am I the only one half convinced that Anita has a closet full of these? They come in smaller sizes now....




I wouldn't wear that trash if you paid me $25.00 an hour to do so.


----------



## RedHead (May 3, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I wouldn't wear that trash if you paid me $25.00 an hour to do so.



Yah, but at $25.01 p/h you will!!!


----------



## Robin Rocks (May 4, 2006)

Damnit!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheSadeianLinguist again.

I keep my hair shorter because I think it's what looks best on ME. However, I do tend to let it grow out for awhile then get so frustrated because I can't get it to do something that I want and then it gets chopped again. I dig my bobs. (As in haircut but I do dig my B.O.B. too  )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 4, 2006)

I think bobs are sooooooo cute on women. And B.O.B.'s... Well, let's just say BOB and I have been going steady for two years.


----------



## FitChick (May 4, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Yah, but at $25.01 p/h you will!!!



NO amount of money, nope!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 4, 2006)

Bobs are wonderful... Robin and Ivy really wear them well.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK...now you pushed my button. I am over 50 and have hair down to my butt (38" long), and plan to grow it longer. There are many women with long hair my age and over and quite frankly it looks youthful and elegant...not scary. I post on another board for women who are actively growing long hair, and you would be suprised how many are over 40 with some of the most beautiful hair you have ever seen.
> 
> It is really a myth that women look better with short hair as they age. Some do and some don't. But the beauty industry has an investment in your wanting to have short hair that is dyed and permed. That is how they stay in business. Think about it.
> 
> Does this hair look scary to you??


Ummmmm..maybe that was a tongue in cheek response to FitChick...maybe....JUST maybe


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> Hair past the butt is known as CLASSIC length. It's BEAUTIFUL, whether it's on a 60 year old silver, or a 20 year old blonde. You're entitled to your opinion, but long hair has been a sign of fertility, strength and femininity for a very long time, just like big women.



Read above....


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2006)

But I guess nobody has a problem with people slamming the always amusingrolleyes: ) fitchick, by posting pictures of particular styles of clothing..come on folks..either understand that one of these.. ..means SARCASM...or be fair across the board...or not...but....jaysus!!


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

mossystate said:


> But I guess nobody has a problem with people slamming the always amusingrolleyes: ) fitchick, by posting pictures of particular styles of clothing..come on folks..either understand that one of these.. ..means SARCASM...or be fair across the board...or not...but....jaysus!!



Ahem. As the person who "slammed" FitChick by posting photos of the clothing about which she was complaining (and I'm not sure how that constitutes slamming, but hey, whatever floats your boat), may I gently point out that I never said a thing about your hair comments. I assumed you were joking, as you said. 

Now quit flouncing around in a huff or I will not hesitate to photshop your head onto the aforementioned Blair garments and post them here.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2006)

Heh..if I were in a huff..you would REALLY know it....Now..get to photoshopping...I have always wanted to be a model...*G*

(and don't tell me you were complimenting Fitty by showing those pics..c'mon..I have no Photoshop skills, but my roomie teaches it..so..this could get interesting..heh)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 5, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Bobs are wonderful... Robin and Ivy really wear them well.



They look like little anime girls!


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2006)

mossystate said:


> (and don't tell me you were complimenting Fitty by showing those pics..c'mon..I have no Photoshop skills, but my roomie teaches it..so..this could get interesting..heh)



Never said I was complimenting her. I think our definition of "slamming" probably differs quite a bit. Slamming to me implies a direct and relentless personal attack. My post was a gentle poke - that's more my style. 

Anyway, you're too cute for Blair clothes, so nix on the photoshopping. Maybe some other time.


----------



## Emma (May 6, 2006)

crafts? Crafts? What the hell are crafts?


----------



## crazygrad (May 6, 2006)

Crafts are hobbies people pursue and include stuff knitting, stenciling, making wreaths, sewing and such things. Hope that helps.


----------



## ripley (May 8, 2006)

FitChick said:


> This is going to create some contention, and its not my desire, I just always wondered about these three things:
> 
> 1. Why do so many 30ish-40ish fat women (usually housewives with little kids) dress in those silly Blair-type sweatshirts with butterflies, teddybears or their kids pic on it? And why do so many seem to hang out in crafts stores? (this seems to be mostly a suburban thing, though I could be wrong.)
> 
> ...




Mote, meet beam. Beam, mote.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2006)

ripley said:


> Mote, meet beam. Beam, mote.



I literally choked with laughter. I could have died. I'm thinking of suing you, Ripley


----------



## BeaBea (May 8, 2006)

TraciJo - we can make it a class action as I just spat my tea all over my keyboard laughing too 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## ripley (May 8, 2006)

TraciJo and BeaBea: 







P.S. Sue away, I'm not Starbucks, I am one brokeass woman.


----------



## lizzy (May 11, 2006)

When you mentioned butterflies and things...I immediately thought of Quacker Factory clothing made by a woman called Jean featured on QVC. My mother adores her clothes. Most of it is a bit over the top for me, but I did invest in a few of her less sparkily apparel and was really happy with the fit and quality. 



FitChick said:


> This is going to create some contention, and its not my desire, I just always wondered about these three things:
> 
> 1. Why do so many 30ish-40ish fat women (usually housewives with little kids) dress in those silly Blair-type sweatshirts with butterflies, teddybears or their kids pic on it? And why do so many seem to hang out in crafts stores? (this seems to be mostly a suburban thing, though I could be wrong.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 11, 2006)

LOL... Quacker Factory. That woman just cracks me up. What the hell is with those headbands??

I can see those designs are good on teachers - but otherwise it's a bit much.


----------



## BeaBea (May 12, 2006)

My Mum's a Quacker fan too.

She's sixty three and the most elegant, classy woman on the face of the planet when she goes out for the evening. She has that cool, Grace Kelly sophistication I envy SOOO much.

Daytimes however, if you call round unannounced she'll be wearing a spangly, sparkly, glittery, fringe-y Quacker Factory top with horrible horrible leggings which are so old they have big baggy knees.

I still love her, but I've completely given up  

Love Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## lizzy (May 12, 2006)

I think Jean from Quacker Factory is adorable. But, I really can't get into the head bands either.


----------



## Jane (May 12, 2006)

I whacked my hair off six months after Rick died because he wanted me to keep it long.

Juvenile? Vindictive? Fruitless? Yes, but very satisfying the time.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> I whacked my hair off six months after Rick died because he wanted me to keep it long.
> 
> Juvenile? Vindictive? Fruitless? Yes, but very satisfying the time.


 
I did this, too, when my husband left, because he had always wanted me to have long hair. It was very, very short after it was cut, but it felt great at the time, in more ways than one. This was in 94, though, and I haven't cut it since, other than a few inches at a time for trims. It's now to my butt, and I wouldn't ever cut it. 

Sandie, could you pm me the links to those sites you spoke of? I'd love to check them out!


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (May 20, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I don't compare myself to other women. I don't need to because I like what I have. But when a person obviously doesn't take care as to how they look, it reflects poorly on them. That's all I was driving at.




Who said that FAT women compare themselves to anyone.....I am a ssbbw and I like what I see when I look in my mirror also, and I sure know my husband loves what he sees when he looks at my beautiful rolls of fat.....SO WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM? seems like you have a self hate issue here, or a hate fat issue.....I dress very beautiful and respectable and sexy......I care how I look......Who are YOU to say that BBW's and SSBBW's don't care how they look?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2006)

FitChick said:


> This is going to create some contention, and its not my desire, I just always wondered about these three things:
> 
> 1. Why do so many 30ish-40ish fat women (usually housewives with little kids) dress in those silly Blair-type sweatshirts with butterflies, teddybears or their kids pic on it? And why do so many seem to hang out in crafts stores? (this seems to be mostly a suburban thing, though I could be wrong.)
> 
> ...



are you an idiot?


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Dan,

are you hoping Fitchick will respond and give her opinion? She may, but if you'd like mine in the meantime then I'd have to say based on this thread, yes, she is. 

Tracey


----------



## FitChick (Jun 2, 2006)

I ask an HONEST QUESTION, one I wondered about *when I was 300 lbs myself*, and everyone goes nuts. I've heard others wonder it too, so I know its not just me.

Why? Why not take pride in your appearance, regardless of size? I know its not because there are no nice looking clothes for fat women, because there ARE. Maybe in the 60s when all they had were mu mus, but not NOW.


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

FitChick, I don't think you're an idiot, but I'm not sure why you assume women who wear these outfits have no pride in themselves. Just because you don't like their clothes doesn't mean they don't. Given that you equate a look with a mindset without knowing the women in question- I guess I don't think your an idiot but you're making assumptions based on shaky evidence. I guess based on this thread I'd say you were superficial if I was going to pass some kind of judgement on you, but I'm not interested in doing that. But this question you opened the thread with was extremely shallow and I'm not sure it was a legitimate question. I mean really, fat women are not the only women who wear such outfits and women of all sizes and wearing a variety of outfits can have problems taking pride themselves and their appearances. and yes, on any day a woman who ordinarily looks stunning can look terrible. the other day, I ran into the store on the way home from the gym and I looked like crap- had my do rag on to keep my sweaty hair out of my eyes, wore sweaty work out clothes and so on. had you seen me then I suspect you would have assumed that I have no pride in myself though I usually dress quite well since I teach most days of the week.

I'm just saying you jumped to a shallow conclusion based on weak evidence is all.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 4, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I ask an HONEST QUESTION, one I wondered about *when I was 300 lbs myself*, and everyone goes nuts. I've heard others wonder it too, so I know its not just me.
> 
> Why? Why not take pride in your appearance, regardless of size? I know its not because there are no nice looking clothes for fat women, because there ARE. Maybe in the 60s when all they had were mu mus, but not NOW.



It just goes to show that the shallow judgment of people can happen by people of any size. Just because your question was honest doesn't mean that it was nice. Or appropriate. Or in any way anything but catty.


----------



## Jes (Jun 4, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> It just goes to show that the shallow judgment of people can happen by people of any size. Just because your question was honest doesn't mean that it was nice. Or appropriate. Or in any way anything but catty.


Let us remember, ms. vickie, that the hallmark of being a woman is being catty. it has to do with the *points downward and winces*. You know?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't think FitChick is an idiot. But her posts do have a condescending tone, it seems more often then not. Almost like she wants to pick a fight.

You can be smart, witty and bold. But you can do it without getting into the faces of others. I consider myself to be pretty mellow for the most part, but FitChick just rubs my fur the wrong way.*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> Let us remember, ms. vickie, that the hallmark of being a woman is being catty. it has to do with the *points downward and winces*. You know?



The... cooter?  (Oh yeah. I'm a nurse. *snort*)


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Let us remember, ms. vickie, that the hallmark of being a woman is being catty. it has to do with the *points downward and winces*. You know?


Ah... it's those _shoes_.
I just knew it!

-Rusty


----------



## RedHead (Jun 5, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> The... cooter?  (Oh yeah. I'm a nurse. *snort*)



You mean to tell me the deputy of Dukes of Hazzard is in my pants? Mine is called my "hooey"


----------



## ripley (Jun 5, 2006)

They like it. They think it's a nice thing to wear. Who are we to judge? I'd much rather be concerned about how good people are on the inside, not what they look like on the outside.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 5, 2006)

RedHead said:


> You mean to tell me the deputy of Dukes of Hazzard is in my pants? Mine is called my "hooey"



Cooter is a recent term I've started using. I like, and have used the term "hoo hoo" for the longest time. OTOH when my kids were little, I insisted they use the "proper" names. These days, though, it's fun to giggle and use pet names. Now that they know better, that is. (or at least I hope so)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 5, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Cooter is a recent term I've started using. I like, and have used the term "hoo hoo" for the longest time. OTOH when my kids were little, I insisted they use the "proper" names. These days, though, it's fun to giggle and use pet names. Now that they know better, that is. (or at least I hope so)



I like the "name" used from Grey's Anatomy...

"Va-Jay-Jay"

Very funny.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 5, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I like the "name" used from Grey's Anatomy...
> 
> "Va-Jay-Jay"
> 
> Very funny.



Oh my GOD. That was one of the funniest scenes EVER!!!

Oh and I haven't forgotten your salmon. It's been a bit... dramatic ... around here so I've been busy. But you guys are first on my list when I have a few minutes, hopefully later this week.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 5, 2006)

RedHead said:


> You mean to tell me the deputy of Dukes of Hazzard is in my pants? Mine is called my "hooey"


Cooter Davenport was the mechanic and best friend of Bo and Luke Duke. Enos Strait was deputy and he was a freind to the Dukes.

Now that I have revealed my inner redneck...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 5, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Cooter is a recent term I've started using. I like, and have used the term "hoo hoo" for the longest time. OTOH when my kids were little, I insisted they use the "proper" names. These days, though, it's fun to giggle and use pet names. Now that they know better, that is. (or at least I hope so)



"Snatch" is the proper term.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 5, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> "Snatch" is the proper term.



This side of the Atlantic we favour the term 'Cookie' or for less formal occasions, 'Foo-Foo'

I cant believe I just posted that... ROFL

Tracey xx


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm pretty fond of the German slang terms my German boyfriend taught me: mooshy (muschi?) for the female anatomy and schwanz for the male. We use these almost exclusively now. 

I'm still rather fond of kitten and dinger though...


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh and I haven't forgotten your salmon. It's been a bit... dramatic ... around here so I've been busy. But you guys are first on my list when I have a few minutes, hopefully later this week.


Eww. Cooter is one thing, vickie, but calling sandie's her salmon? Wrong!


----------



## FitChick (Jun 5, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *I don't think FitChick is an idiot. But her posts do have a condescending tone, it seems more often then not. Almost like she wants to pick a fight.
> 
> You can be smart, witty and bold. But you can do it without getting into the faces of others. I consider myself to be pretty mellow for the most part, but FitChick just rubs my fur the wrong way.*




Let's just say that there is a history here (with certain posters) which often tempers my tone (with certain posters).

But its nice to know that at least a few of you can summon up the decency to apologize when you want to.


----------



## RedHead (Jun 5, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Cooter Davenport was the mechanic and best friend of Bo and Luke Duke. Enos Strait was deputy and he was a freind to the Dukes.
> 
> Now that I have revealed my inner redneck...



That explains the wrench I found in my thong yesterday!


----------



## Mini (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think Anita is an idiot. More bitter than anything. And if that pic she posted a while back is any indication, she's probably pretty hot, so she's not a total waste.

P.S. It's called the Grand Canyon O' Lovin'.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 5, 2006)

BeaBea will get why this was so wrong:

Once when I was visiting some good friends in Wales we were dining in a pub after a long day of sitting and I announced, "My fanny is sure aching." 

Means something a little different, as I learned.


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> BeaBea will get why this was so wrong:
> 
> Once when I was visiting some good friends in Wales we were dining in a pub after a long day of sitting and I announced, "My fanny is sure aching."
> 
> Means something a little different, as I learned.



DIRTY BIRDIE!

tsk.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Knitting is the hottest thing to hit the 20- and 30-something crowd. I mean, it's out of control.



I would love to learn how to knit!!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> BeaBea will get why this was so wrong:
> 
> Once when I was visiting some good friends in Wales we were dining in a pub after a long day of sitting and I announced, "My fanny is sure aching."
> 
> Means something a little different, as I learned.



Rainy thats priceless! Laugh out loud funny 

Tracey


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> I don't think Anita is an idiot.



Nope, neither do I. My post does says that the opinion came based solely on this one post and was said mostly tongue in cheek.

I dont agree with Anita on a whole raft of subjects but she's clearly an articulate and intelligent women who knows what she wants. I might take issue with her choice of words occasionally, but then I'm sure she feels the same about me 

Tracey


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 6, 2006)

I find short hair on a girl to be ridiculously sexy. I love to run my hands through it, especially in the back.

This could concievably be because my ex's hair was like 3 feet long and I tend to like things that aren't like her. Or because I like boyish traits in a girl since I'm bisexual. Who knows?

=Divals


----------



## FitChick (Jun 6, 2006)

Mini said:


> I don't think Anita is an idiot. More bitter than anything. And if that pic she posted a while back is any indication, she's probably pretty hot, so she's not a total waste.
> 
> P.S. It's called the Grand Canyon O' Lovin'.



WHICH
pic?

Gads,
I
sure
hope
you
don't
mean
the
cruise
pic
with
the
silly
hat!


----------



## Mini (Jun 6, 2006)

FitChick said:


> WHICH
> pic?
> 
> Gads,
> ...



Don't really know why you formatted it like that, but I was referring to the picture you had posted in the thread "Which celebrity do you resemble?" (Something like that.)

I suppose it wasn't you, technically, but I have a vivid imagination.


----------



## FitChick (Jun 6, 2006)

Mini said:


> Don't really know why you formatted it like that, but I was referring to the picture you had posted in the thread "Which celebrity do you resemble?" (Something like that.)
> 
> I suppose it wasn't you, technically, but I have a vivid imagination.




My keyboard was messed up, one of the kids accidentally bumped something on it....I think its fixed now.

Anyway, yep, when I was younger I did look exactly like that pic. I still basically do, just older.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 7, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I ask an HONEST QUESTION, one I wondered about *when I was 300 lbs myself*, and everyone goes nuts. I've heard others wonder it too, so I know its not just me.
> 
> Why? Why not take pride in your appearance, regardless of size? I know its not because there are no nice looking clothes for fat women, because there ARE. Maybe in the 60s when all they had were mu mus, but not NOW.



not that i give a shit about your opinion, but has it occured to you that your definition of pride may not be everyone else's? cutting their hair for instance, might be more attractive to certain people rather than others. and secondly, you're making a generalization and then asking a question about it that no one has the answer to. like, if i asked something just as retarded, say, "why do all jews have big noses?" how's a small-nosed jew going to answer? obviously the bbws here who dress well can't answer for the women who dress "bad" and the ones who dress bad likely don't know they're doing it, or they at least don't think it's "bad." i mean, in fiction, i guess your question could be responded to as follows:

tardola: why do you dress bad?

bad dresser: i have a perfect explanation for that actually...

but since the above exchange would never take place, everyone's hating your guts right now because your question seemed like an obvious shot at many bbws here who have no problem with the way they choose to look/dress. unless you expected a rational answer, which i'd like apologize on behalf of the people who gave one, because you didn't deserve it.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jun 8, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm pretty fond of the German slang terms my German boyfriend taught me: mooshy (muschi?) for the female anatomy and schwanz for the male. We use these almost exclusively now.
> 
> I'm still rather fond of kitten and dinger though...



A friend of mine refers to the kitty as an ax wound. It's disgusting and cracks me up! Of course, he's teasing and only says it to be funny or funny to the ones that get his sick sense of humor.


----------



## ripley (Jun 9, 2006)

It's called a "twolly." 



I made that word up when I was little, lol.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 11, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> A friend of mine refers to the kitty as an ax wound. It's disgusting and cracks me up! Of course, he's teasing and only says it to be funny or funny to the ones that get his sick sense of humor.



oh man..me and my friend share this sick sense of humor and were trying to find the most offensive name for the "kitty"...ax wound came up...we settled on scar. special award for box, the euphemism that confounds the shit out of me..it in no way resembles a box that i can see. if you look up the p-word on urbandictionary.com you find some absolutely hilarious ones..."pearly panty gates," "loose meat sandwich," and my favorite, "clitty litter" among them


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 11, 2006)

Seeing as we're being offensive...  
My least, least, least favourite expression is 'gash' An ex boyfriend of mine used to use it from time to time as he was endlessly amused by the fact that it always made me blush, and blink and stutter and leave me completely stuck for words. 
I'm not very often left speechless so I guess he enjoyed the brief hiatus - lol.

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> oh man..me and my friend share this sick sense of humor and were trying to find the most offensive name for the "kitty"...ax wound came up...we settled on scar. special award for box, the euphemism that confounds the shit out of me..it in no way resembles a box that i can see. if you look up the p-word on urbandictionary.com you find some absolutely hilarious ones..."pearly panty gates," "loose meat sandwich," and my favorite, "clitty litter" among them



2 words: lap flounder.

you can thank me later.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> 2 words: lap flounder.
> 
> you can thank me later.



i'll send a fruit basket. i am howling.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 13, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Seeing as we're being offensive...
> My least, least, least favourite expression is 'gash' An ex boyfriend of mine used to use it from time to time as he was endlessly amused by the fact that it always made me blush, and blink and stutter and leave me completely stuck for words.
> I'm not very often left speechless so I guess he enjoyed the brief hiatus - lol.
> 
> Tracey xx



yeah! i forgot gash! thanks. don't let it make you blush though. words are words. they all mean the same thing. some are just far cruder and funnier than others.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 13, 2006)

I prefer the term "bearded clam" myself.


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i'll send a fruit basket. i am howling.


the best part of this is that my friend james used it once and I howled internally but told him to behave. And it turns out his very lovely, very conservative-seeming, very sweet and innocent looking wife is the one who said it. Hahahaha.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I prefer the term "bearded clam" myself.



hhhhhahaha


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> the best part of this is that my friend james used it once and I howled internally but told him to behave. And it turns out his very lovely, very conservative-seeming, very sweet and innocent looking wife is the one who said it. Hahahaha.



the quiet ones are always the most perverted. except for you of course, jes.


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> the quiet ones are always the most perverted. except for you of course, jes.



I am actually very, very quiet in real life, monkeypants.


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> hhhhhahaha


i hate this one. anything related to food creeps me out somehow on a visceral level. Tuna taco? Forget it. 

That's why I cringe when I hear the term Fish Tacos. I used to think it just mean they performed oral sex on women. Then I saw it on an actual menu at a restaurant and I thought: well either this is a very interesting restaurant...OR I've misunderstood the meaning of that phrase.

Sadly, it was the latter of the 2 options.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> i hate this one. anything related to food creeps me out somehow on a visceral level. Tuna taco? Forget it.
> 
> That's why I cringe when I hear the term Fish Tacos. I used to think it just mean they performed oral sex on women. Then I saw it on an actual menu at a restaurant and I thought: well either this is a very interesting restaurant...OR I've misunderstood the meaning of that phrase.
> 
> Sadly, it was the latter of the 2 options.



i'm wary of the term fish taco as well. doesn't it work like a double negative? i think simply taco or fish will suffice. and yeah, trying to visualize vag euphemisms, particularly ones you eat, will creep you out


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> I am actually very, very quiet in real life, monkeypants.



and you release all that tightly packed sexual energy here for us to enjoy


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 15, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i'm wary of the term fish taco as well. doesn't it work like a double negative? i think simply taco or fish will suffice. and yeah, trying to visualize vag euphemisms, particularly ones you eat, will creep you out




Reminds me of a favorite restaurant of Guy's and mine. They serve the most fabulous mexican food, and have a Tequila bar that rivals none. It's in the Hard Rock Hotel in Vegas. Their name is "The Pink Taco". A good friend of our's even had her wedding reception there. Incredible place.


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> and you release all that tightly packed sexual energy here for us to enjoy


it's gotta go somewhere.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> it's gotta go somewhere.



Bring it here to me, sweet thing!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 17, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Bring it here to me, sweet thing!!


Ms. TRACEY!


----------

